# Shawl vest free pattern



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

I saw this pattern on face book and thought I would share it with all you wonderful ladies and gents in KP world. Below is a link to the free pattern at Cascade Yarns

http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/DK241_UltraPimaVest.pdf


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but somehow I fail to see the attraction of such shapeless garments. If I'm going to be knitting up that large a swath of fabric, I'd just as soon leave out the ersatz arm holes, continue the lacy pattern all the way, and call it an afghan! Or maybe a stole! ;-)


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

Very pretty...and unique. Thank you for sharing this...have downloaded it to make for myself.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Maybe it's just me, but somehow I fail to see the attraction of such shapeless garments. If I'm going to be knitting up that large a swath of fabric, I'd just as soon leave out the ersatz arm holes, continue the lacy pattern all the way, and call it an afghan! Or maybe a stole! ;-)


I agree!!!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

This is the sweatigan I am working on! In the color of your vest/shawl


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I have a sweater shaped exactly the same except with actual arms where those 2 holes are. I throw it on constantly when I need a little something to take off the chill, & it's probably my favorite. The sleeveless, I'm guessing not so much.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

> This is the sweatigan I am working on!


YES! I should have read the next post, this is exactly what I meant! Love this one.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Maybe it's just me, but somehow I fail to see the attraction of such shapeless garments. If I'm going to be knitting up that large a swath of fabric, I'd just as soon leave out the ersatz arm holes, continue the lacy pattern all the way, and call it an afghan! Or maybe a stole! ;-)


To each his/her own!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

jvallas said:


> I have a sweater shaped exactly the same except with actual arms where those 2 holes are. I throw it on constantly when I need a little something to take off the chill, & it's probably my favorite. The sleeveless, I'm guessing not so much.


Picture?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

> picture?


In the wash at the moment - it's store-bought, not handmade, but a while back I'd gone so far as to figure out the dimensions and sleeve placements, but then lost my mojo on it.

If I remember after laundry day and anyone's still discussing it, I'll snap a photo. (It's pretty much that sweatigan but dark grey).


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

jvallas said:


> YES! I should have read the next post, this is exactly what I meant! Love this one.


Didn't read this before asking for picture. What color and yarn did you use?

ETA - this is my very first sweater! As complicated as it looks it is VERY easy!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Hahaha you & I can't type fast enough to prevent crossing each other's posts.


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

Just looking at the pics...haven't looked at the pattern yet...I would imagine that it would be a simple matter to get some sleeves in those holes  I am thinking of making it for fall...really like it


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

jvallas said:


> In the wash at the moment - it's store-bought, not handmade, but a while back I'd gone so far as to figure out the dimensions and sleeve placements, but then lost my mojo on it.
> 
> If I remember after laundry day and anyone's still discussing it, I'll snap a photo. (It's pretty much that sweatigan but dark grey).


You bought it? From someone who handknitted it??


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Novasea said:


> Just looking at the pics...haven't looked at the pattern yet...I would imagine that it would be a simple matter to get some sleeves in those holes  I am thinking of making it for fall...really like it


Here is the link to the free pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-lace-wrap-cardigan


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> This is the sweatigan I am working on! In the color of your vest/shawl


Is there a pattern for this that you're able to share? Google produces wonky results for me on this one!


----------



## Mary Su 2 (Jan 6, 2012)

It's beautiful!! Thank you.


----------



## KathywithaK (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this lovely garment pattern.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Is there a pattern for this that you're able to share? Google produces wonky results for me on this one!


See page 1 near the bottom. Cross posting is fun, isn't it? :lol:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Aargh, I missed it. Thank you!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> You bought it? From someone who handknitted it??


No, my mom gave it to me, and it's manufactured, not handmade. But has a really nice drape to it.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok, I dragged it out of the laundry bin! Just a rectangle with sleeves.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Last post, but I looked at the tag - it's a Chico's sweater. So wandered around the Internet and wound up on eBay with garments called "Flyaway Cardigans." I like 'em. Very similar.

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/flyaway-cardigan


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> This is the sweatigan I am working on! In the color of your vest/shawl


Wow! 1950's, my Mom and Aunt made these then, because working women wanted something to deal with vagaries of the AC systems, in offices, schools, etc. . Most had loops inside and out, under the arms, so the tips could be secured when needed. Some designs had a hidden button pocket to keep the button from tangling when worn as a shawl. Moon Loomer


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you for the link SwampCatNana


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I like both of them.


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

I really like it, myself.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Last post, but I looked at the tag - it's a Chico's sweater. So wandered around the Internet and wound up on eBay with garments called "Flyaway Cardigans." I like 'em. Very similar.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/bhp/flyaway-cardigan


YEs, similar. You should try making the Ravelry version, very easy.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

I love it. Also the one with sleeves. Now which one do I make?


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Please can i knit this for me? lol. Love it but never seem to get round to doing anything for myself


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Maybe it's just me, but somehow I fail to see the attraction of such shapeless garments. If I'm going to be knitting up that large a swath of fabric, I'd just as soon leave out the ersatz arm holes, continue the lacy pattern all the way, and call it an afghan! Or maybe a stole! ;-)


I have often felt this way about many things I have seen on the various web sites. The cowls bunched up around the neck, sweaters, stoles, shawls, scarves all draped, hanging loose. Saw some scarves on a website that were almost hanging to the ground. I am not criticizing work quality by any means. I have often wondered how many of those things made are "actually worn" more than once.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this link.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

guen12 said:


> I have often felt this way about many things I have seen on the various web sites. The cowls bunched up around the neck, sweaters, stoles, shawls, scarves all draped, hanging loose. Saw some scarves on a website that were almost hanging to the ground. I am not criticizing work quality by any means. I have often wondered how many of those things made are "actually worn" more than once.


My Mom and MIL were the worlds worst about not using some beautiful hand knit or crocheted item given them as they were afraid they would "mess them up"! I can understand their point of view in that they lived through 2 world wars, the Great Depression and many other lesser wars and grew up in times of hardship. I also understand that when we pour our being into making something for someone else that it may be put away in a closet or drawer not because the person doesn't appreciate the gift but because it is not their color or style or it is too froo froo or they are afraid it will be ruined if they use it! That's ok by me! Someone some day will clean out those drawers and closets and find some true treasures!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Not sure if I like this pattern.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

shel01 said:


> Please can i knit this for me? lol. Love it but never seem to get round to doing anything for myself


DO IT!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I like this a lot. I never felt quite right with a shawl but this one wears like a sweater - of course I'd put sleeves on it - and since I'm always cold, this is a nice alternative to a regular cardigan. Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

this is a very nice waterfall vest--thanks for the link!!


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Maybe it's just me, but somehow I fail to see the attraction of such shapeless garments. If I'm going to be knitting up that large a swath of fabric, I'd just as soon leave out the ersatz arm holes, continue the lacy pattern all the way, and call it an afghan! Or maybe a stole! ;-)


Good point. As with every garment, the ultimate figure on which the garment will be draped has to be keep in mind. With this particular shawl, it would look great on a long lean figure with good posture. You don't want to put a lot of effort into knitting something that just doesn't suite the intended wearer. There are lots of other patterns out there.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Jessica Jean, 
I too would rather put that amount of work into a afghan . 
I have already altered t he pattern and have started an afghan 226 st acc. 10 pattern repeats on 44 rows. I have started and pulled 3 times now. Sure is a lot of stitches to have to pull. 
But now its going fine so far . 
But I just had a neice email me and wants this vest. OK. So I start again ahhahaha .


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## kniturassoff (Jul 20, 2011)

I like the one with arms much better


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Many thanks have looked a this before, but I have now saved s I think this would be an interesting article of clothing.


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> This is the sweatigan I am working on! In the color of your vest/shawl


I printed this pattern yesterday. I like it! I like your color choice as well. Thanks


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> DO IT!


Thanks :thumbup: Will do once I get down my 'must do' wips first, one commissioned so must do that one and the second one ordered, the baby shawl for my friend, family Christmas presents and Charity Christmas presents lol :-D


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

My daughter loves things like that. She doesn't do fitted and likes a looser type garment.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

sanchezs said:


> My daughter loves things like that. She doesn't do fitted and likes a looser type garment.


The pattern I linked has a semi-fitted waist but I just knit straight up with no incrs or decrs.
I like loose fitting also.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern link. I like it - it's different from so many that you see. .


----------



## kanga (Oct 1, 2012)

love both of these .With or with out sleeves


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> You should try making the Ravelry version, very easy.


I think you're right; if I ever get around to it, I'll be happy to have that pattern available.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I work in an office where it gets quite chilly, but I need my arms free to type and do paperwork... this pattern is perfect! Warms the body but leaves the freedom to reach for reports from the scanner/fax/printer, etc. Thank you!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Maybe it's just me, but somehow I fail to see the attraction of such shapeless garments. If I'm going to be knitting up that large a swath of fabric, I'd just as soon leave out the ersatz arm holes, continue the lacy pattern all the way, and call it an afghan! Or maybe a stole! ;-)


yea, i want the sleeves at least, but i'm lazy...and this is the perfect kind of project for knitting machines....all square and rectangular stuff goes fast but now that you've said this.....i could just do the lace from one side to the other without doing any of the 'knit back, turn sideways, pick up sts, etc. stuff...goes fast, but still unnecessary if it was all lace...hmmmmmm


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

deemail said:


> yea, i want the sleeves at least, but i'm lazy...and this is the perfect kind of project for knitting machines....all square and rectangular stuff goes fast but now that you've said this.....i could just do the lace from one side to the other without doing any of the 'knit back, turn sideways, pick up sts, etc. stuff...goes fast, but still unnecessary if it was all lace...hmmmmmm


Interesting. If you do it please keep us updated!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

wlk4fun647 said:


> I work in an office where it gets quite chilly, but I need my arms free to type and do paperwork... this pattern is perfect! Warms the body but leaves the freedom to reach for reports from the scanner/fax/printer, etc. Thank you!


The vest or the sweater?


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

thanks Jessica jean for my smile of the day.


----------



## dianelatour (Sep 7, 2013)

I love the shawl vest pattern with the sleeves -- where can I find the pattern? In Florida these shawl sweaters are perfect for cooler days, nights and air conditioning!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> The vest or the sweater?


I love wearing this type of vest as sweaters tend to be too warm sometimes.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

wlk4fun647 said:


> I love wearing this type of vest as sweaters tend to be too warm sometimes.


The one I posted has shorter sleeves and I am using a Bamboo yarn so it will be very light weight. I, too, hate heavy sweaters and had shied away from the until now.
With the new yarns and patterns, I don't have to worry about weight any more.


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

I printed this pattern & it's on my list. Would you post photos when yours is done? I think it's beautiful.


SwampCatNana said:


> This is the sweatigan I am working on! In the color of your vest/shawl


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Wandalea said:


> I printed this pattern & it's on my list. Would you post photos when yours is done? I think it's beautiful.


Gladly. I have both sleeves up to the armhole and the back up to the armhole. Now I have to put them all on the same circ. Just bought a long enough one yesterday.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Ok, I dragged it out of the laundry bin! Just a rectangle with sleeves.


What is the pattern you used? How long is it?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> What is the pattern you used? How long is it?


Sorry, I just noticed your question. It's store-bought, not a pattern. Tomorrow, I'll check the dimensions for you, though, because I imagine it would be pretty straightforward to copy (with your own lace pattern - or a simple stitch pattern - rather than trying to figure out the one my sweater uses).


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

dianelatour said:


> I love the shawl vest pattern with the sleeves -- where can I find the pattern? In Florida these shawl sweaters are perfect for cooler days, nights and air conditioning!


It is a free pattern on Ravelry - here's the link

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-lace-wrap-cardigan


----------



## Loves-Needles-and-Hooks (Oct 28, 2014)

SwampCatNana said:


> Here is the link to the free pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-lace-wrap-cardigan


THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!! 

I've been looking for something similar for months! I have a purchased sweater (I don't think it's hand-knit - it's mass-produced) that is similar and absolutely adore it, have been wanting to knit one ever since I got it!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Novasea said:


> Very pretty...and unique. Thank you for sharing this...have downloaded it to make for myself.


Me too. Thanks for the link.


----------

